# A Gathering of Broken Souls.



## Longfang1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

***

He lifted the last of the broken masonry off himself. Blood drenched every inch of his armor. He caught himself in the reflection of some shattered glass, the figure staring back a shadow of a once great warrior. He put on his cracked helmet and found him. 

He found the remains of his brother and comrade, tears welling in his eyes as he looked upon the burnt husk of a hero. His brother never hesitated as he stood beside him as the end came. Smiling and joking even as the Betrayer's hand came upon them heavily. Such was his fate. 

The broken warrior made a makeshift grave for his dead brother, marking his last stand. _You will not be forgotten_, he etched in Cthonic. 

As the shadowy silhouette climbed to the lip of the burning crater he awoke from, his eyes grasped the immensity of the destruction that lay before him. Thousands of broken and lonely figures were scattered across the devastation. Such betrayal tore at his heart. He burned. _His heart burned!_. Such betrayal. 

"ANSWER FOR YOUR CRIMES!", he cried at the tortured sky. He slumped to his knees, ceramite armor scraping at the crumbling stone. Tears fell unashamedly now. He removed his tattered helm and looked at the marred crescent-shape covering the corner of his left eye lens. 

Loken began to walk down the broken sides of the shattered cathedral, his heart as crushed as Isstvaan's once glorious Choral City was. 

***


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*real good.*

I do not think there are any among us who wish Loken would stay dead. Every one of us are waiting for another heresy book where they bring him back. 

Real cool short. :biggrin:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Pretty good little story, I've written a similar one, although I have to admit I secretly hope he doesn't come back :lol:


----------



## Longfang1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

cheers guys! yeah boc you gave me inspiration man. yours is top notch.


----------

